# Handgun Kill



## Todd E (Dec 3, 2017)

Took me a couple of tries to get my first pig with the new Super B.  My first deer came a little easier. 
20 yds broadside, took out the tops of both shoulders, and plowed into a pine beyond her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats to Ya, Meat in The Freezer!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice, what is the barrel length ?


----------



## frankwright (Dec 4, 2017)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## Kanook (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats on the Deer. That tree will add a lot of fiber to your diet as well.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 4, 2017)

michael f sights said:


> nice, what is the barrel length ?



10.5"


----------



## rosewood (Dec 5, 2017)

44 mag?  Handload or factory?

Congrats!!


----------



## Todd E (Dec 5, 2017)

rosewood said:


> 44 mag?  Handload or factory?
> 
> Congrats!!



44 mag
Winchester Dual Bond
240 GR


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good shooting


----------



## DeucesWild (Dec 6, 2017)

Way to go


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 6, 2017)

Now that's real handgun hunting! I only get interested if one is using iron sights as we used to do it before red dots and such came along.
I have a 7.5 SB I bought in 1979. Still has the original sights, though some of the blueing is worn off.
I only shoot handloaded 240 grain bullets, I mostly hunt with Gold Dot soft points, but occasionally I'll load some pistol loads with Hornady XTP's hollow points.
WW296 or 2400.
Where did you get those grips? They look good against that stainless steel.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 7, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> Where did you get those grips? They look good against that stainless steel.



Midway USA
Hogue Custom Wood 
Laminate


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 11, 2017)

*WTG Todd*

Nice harvest with pistol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 23, 2017)

Michael F Sights said:


> Nice, what is the barrel length ?



It's an 88 Magnum, so.......prolly 14"









Just kidding.  Nice kill, OP.


----------

